# Noises!... in my intestines



## JP1990

Hey there,I'm a university student and sometimes I find it increasingly harder to sit next to people in class. I prefer to sit at the back in an isolated spot to ensure that no one hears my stomach/intestines. I've been told that intestinal noise is a good thing given that my intestines are actually working and it is just the sound of air passing through them. I do, however, find it annoying to have to sit alone in class now because I really do like to be with people. I sometimes even have to pass up the chance to chill with some girls given that I'm too self-conscious about my stomach making a noise out of cue. It's definitely not a turn on for a girl to hear my stomach gurgle randomly (or is it?) I think I should also mention that I don't know how to burp- if I did know how to do you think that I would not get the sound of air passing through my intestines? The doctor seems to think that I have IBS (although, no type has been prescribed yet). I'm not ready to dip into disparity at this time so I've come to you guys for help. Any suggestions on how to control these annoying gurgling sounds? They aren't that loud but they are definitely loud enough for the person next to me and myself to hear. Any comments on this matter are greatly appreciated.Just a little background: I've tried probiotics and fibre supplements, but they don't seem to curtail the symptom I've been describing. I seem to have a very contained (or underdeveloped) form of IBS and I hope to prevent it from getting any worse. Sometimes when I let my mind wander in class or play a game on my laptop the symptom of gurgling does not seem to be as apparent. However, I want to be able to focus on my work, not other things. Maybe a good form of relaxation prior to class will help my intestines? Thanks for your help guys! I know I'll be happy to receive any of your comments.Cheers,Jon


----------



## Kathleen M.

Most of the time even if you hear it other people can't, so I'm not sure why you need to isolate yourself so much. Usually if you are focused on anything else (including school work, don't know why you can't distract yourself with that, but distraction seems to work) you won't notice them so much.Most of the air in the intestines is from the bacteria breaking down carbohydrates you can't, but you also get noise from the liquids and solids being moved around. It isn't true if you could manage to have zero gas you'd have no noise Noise is a consequence of the colon moving things so it really is a good thing.If you think you might have some social anxiety issues (if it wasn't this noise would you be worried about something else) that may be worth addressing. The more you tell your mind to focus on the noises the more you will notice them and if that is triggering unwanted behavior (need to isolate yourself) it may be worth talking to the mental health people at your school.


----------



## Dangerbelly

I was with a guy who's gut used to make noises a lot. I always thought he was hungry and I'd try to feed him! Lol!In all honesty, it's quite possible nobody's noticing the noises your bowels are making. If people do, they'll just assume you're hungry.My guts make this loud, low rumbling sound when I'm at work and I'm always looking around to see if anyone heard it, but nobody ever does. Once it did during a quiet time, and I, trying to be funny, poked my stomach and said "Shut up in there!" I got a few laughs.


----------



## psiloveu

My gut always makes loud noises, I've grow very used to it over the past almost 8 years. And much like Dangerbelly, I just laugh it off.As you learn more about IBS and the symptoms, you get more comfortable. You'll also learn quickly, that more people have IBS then you think. I work at a fire house and out of 30 active members I'd say about 60 % of us have some severity/form of IBS. You're not alone but, at times, it still does suck.Best of luck. :]


----------



## jazz bass

I was diagnosed with giardia about 8 months ago. One of the symptoms was my stomach would make loud gurgling noises. Have you had a stool test? It might be a parasite. Wouldn't hurt to get it checked out. And if a girl hears it, just say your stomach is just saying hello.


----------



## Mandy887

Hi,I completely understand your problem as I have been suffering with it for years, it is so embarrassing! It got to the point where I was skipping lectures just to avoid this situation as I couldn't bear to be sitting anywhere quiet for fear of my stomach making noises. I recently went to my doctor and told her how it was ruining my life! She put me on anti-depressants and this medicine called Fybogel Meveberine, it really is fantastic and has worked so well for me. My stomach still makes noises when I eat foods that irritate it, for me that is coffee, greasy food, bread, spicy food. I know now to avoid these. Try keeping a food diary if you havent already. Hope this helps


----------



## Nikki

YOu probably can't hear it. I worry about the same thing sometimes! But nobody ever notices. If they do, I say I am hungry.You could try eating small amounts to see if that helps- give them something to work on?


----------

